

Angels Are No Longer Angels... so what are angels now? - keltecp11

Angels are now acting as VC's...VC's are acting as even harder VC's... so 2 questions:<p>1)  Who/What are the new angels?<p>2)  Where do early stage pre-revenue startups get money now?
======
puzzle-out
Find a deprived area which has been earmarked for regeneration, apply for
development funds. East London 2012 has helped my start-up gain pre-commercial
funds, and we return in the summer to bid for another round. We are affiliated
with the local university, which makes us eligible for a university spin-out
fund.

------
keltecp11
The head winds of being a first time entrepreneur combined with the economy...
not helping. Any thoughts? Venting due to similar feelings?

